# Connection WIFI au démarrage ?



## GuillOm (5 Février 2006)

Salut,
Bon je ne sais pas trop ce que j'ai fait mais mon ibook ne se connecte plus automatiquement à mon réseau WIFI....
j'ai pourtant vérifié que l'option "se connecter automatiquement" était cochée...

A chaque démarrage de l'ibook je suis obligé de cliquer sur l'aiport & de selectionner mon réseau pour qu'il se connecte dessus (sans rien faire de plus).

Quelqu'un sait comment réactiver la connection automatique ?

Merci pour votre aide,

Gui


----------



## laurent35 (6 Février 2006)

J'ai régulièrement le problème avec ma freebox.

D'un seul coup le réseau wifi disparait et plus rien ne marche (msg du type "Airport est connecté au réseau mais ne peut se connecter à internet car il a une adresse ip en local").

Ca se remet à marcher lorsque je redéclare un autre réseau wifi sur free.

Puis au bout de plusieurs jours la connection automatique ne fonctionne plus à nouveau et çà recommence.

Je n'ai jamais réussi à trouver l'explication.

Visiblement ce type de problème n'est pas rencontré pas beaucoup d'internautes... car je n'ai jamais eu de réponse sur le sujet.


----------



## XavH (7 Février 2006)

GuillOm a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Bon je ne sais pas trop ce que j'ai fait mais mon ibook ne se connecte plus automatiquement à mon réseau WIFI....
> j'ai pourtant vérifié que l'option "se connecter automatiquement" était cochée...
> 
> ...


Salut

Quel système as-tu ? quelle borne wi-fi ?
Je sais qu'il y a un soucis entre le système 10.4.4 (ou plutot le pilote airport associé) et la Livebox wanadoo (info donnée par la hotline wanadoo, par ailleurs très compétente sur Mac). J'ai eu des soucis de reconnaissance de la clef wep, et maintenant le même soucis que toi de connexion automatique. Par contre, dans mon collège avec un réseau cisco masqué, la connexion se fait parfaitement automatiquement à l'ouverture du PowerBook : c'est pour cela que je pense que cela vient de la Livebox.
Je dois appeler AppleCare aujourd'hui, je leur poserai la question...
Xav


----------



## GuillOm (8 Février 2006)

Salut,

Désolé je me suis mal exprimé..
En fait au début tout marchait très bien, mon ibook se connectait directement sur ma borne (un linksys WRT54G)...

depuis que j'ai fait une fausse manip (mais quoi ?) je suis juste obligé de cliquer la connection Wifi & choisir mon réseau...

Mais il le trouve immédiatement & se connecte sans aucun pb...

Moi ce que je voudrai c'est qu'il s'y reconnecte automatiquement à chaque démarrage de l'ibook (notez bien qu'il se déconnecte meme si je ne fais que le mettre en veille...)


----------



## chandler_jf (8 Février 2006)

Salut, 

Menu Pomme > Configuration Réseau > Automatique ... 
ça marche ??


----------



## GuillOm (9 Février 2006)

Salut Chandler...
non justement ça ne marche pas, tu penses bien c'est ce que j'ai essayé en premier !
La seule chose que je n'ai pas essayé encore c'est de supprimer mon réseau de l'ibook & de le reconfigurer de 0...

Je ferai ça ce soir.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai eu un peu le meme soucis que toi. Mon PowerBook se connectait automatiquement a ma borne wifi que ce soit au bureau, a la maison ou chez des copains.

Mais j'ai pu remarquer qu'il se connecte encore tout seul a la borne du bureau, mais plus chez moi. Et cela est intervenu quand j'ai changé la sécurité, et que j'ai mis du WPA a la place du WEP.

Peut-etre as tu le meme probleme, je ne sais pas, mais c'est ce que j'ai pu relever.


----------



## filou.nation (9 Février 2006)

j'ai eu le meme soucis que toi = perte de connexion automatique entre mon powerbook sous X.3.9 et ma freebox équipée de la carte wifi free
c'était aléatoire, et par moments en effet la connexion n'était plus reconnue
ça a disparu, et maintenant ça marche nickel sans que je sache vraiment pourquoi
j'avais utilisé l'assistant de connexion internet (je crois que ça s'appelle comme ça) pour mémoriser ma connexion (mais je ne sais pas si c'est cela qui a permis de résoudre le pbm), il t'aide en plusieurs étapes à mémoriser les paramètres; il y a juste un truc bon à savoir = il procède par étapes, au moment de rentrer la clé wep, il faut taper "$" avant la clé wep, sinon elle n'est pas reconnue


----------



## GuillOm (11 Février 2006)

Hello,

Bon bha j'ai trouvé  
En fait le "AppleTalk" était passé en mode manuel. Je l'ai repassé en mode automatique & boom tout est revenu à la normal, dés que j'alllume mon ibook il se connecte automatiquement à mon réseau.

Trop bon

A+

gui


----------



## torode (23 Février 2006)

GuillOm a dit:
			
		

> Bon bha j'ai trouvé
> En fait le "AppleTalk" était passé en mode manuel. Je l'ai repassé en mode automatique & boom tout est revenu à la normal, dés que j'alllume mon ibook il se connecte automatiquement à mon réseau.



Merci pour l'info !   
J'avais exactement le même problème en 10.4.5 sur un iBook G4 1 GHz, j'ai cherché un peu partout, mais je n'aurais jamais pensé modifier les réglages AppleTalk, cela ne me paraît pas très logique...


----------



## torode (24 Février 2006)

J'ai écrit trop vite, je n'ai effectivement pas perdu ma connexion en sortant de mise en veille, mais mon iBook ne s'est pas automatiquement connecté à mon routeur wifi chez moi hier soir, ni à la borne airprout de mon büro ce matin.
Il y a d'oncques autre chause (j'essaye de faire des fotes comme c'est généralement la règle sur les fori, mais je ne suis pas très doué... Désolé !)


----------



## chandler_jf (24 Février 2006)

torode a dit:
			
		

> Il y a d'oncques autre chause (j'essaye de faire des fotes comme c'est généralement la règle sur les fori, mais je ne suis pas très doué... Désolé !)



Et c'est impossible à lire  ... alors c'est franchement pas la peine de jouer à Jojo ... ooups pardon Link 
Tu es en mode de connexion automatique ??


----------



## Dory (24 Février 2006)

Bonjour

J'ai le même problème que vous .
Je suis chez Free et malgré mes appels,ils ont été incapables de trouver une solution.

Ce qui me surprend c'est que mes voisins ont toute une liste de FAI et moi même pas capable de voir la mienne.

Une aide serait la bienvenue.
Merci


----------



## macmarco (24 Février 2006)

Dory a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai le même problème que vous .
> Je suis chez Free et malgré mes appels,ils ont été incapables de trouver une solution.
> ...





Bonjour Dory. 
Pourrais-tu donner le détail de ta configuration ?


----------



## TyMor (24 Février 2006)

J'ai le même problème mais d'après mon expérience je pense que ça vient seulement du MAC et pas du matériel WIFI.
Au début mon ibook se connectait en WIFI dès le démarrage à mon modem/routeur WIFI mais ensuite il ne l'a plus fait. 
Depuis j'ai changé de modem/routeur WIFI et ça ne marche toujours pas mieux.

Je vais essayer le coup de l'AppleTalk et croiser les doigts


----------



## Dory (24 Février 2006)

Si cela peut aider :

Préférences Système-->Réseau-->Afficher-->Configuration des ports réseaux-->Aiport en tête de liste et appliquer.

Je pense avoir trouvé ce qui n'allait pas.

Macmarco merci


----------



## TyMor (24 Février 2006)

Ni le coup d'AppleTalk (Remis sur automatique ou désactivé), ni mettre l'AirPort en premier dans la liste de configuration des ports n'a marché chez moi...:rose: 
J'ai même essayé de trifouiller dans Keychain au coup où mais sans succès également.

Grrr.. Pourquoi ça marchait avant ?!:hein:


----------



## life65 (27 Février 2006)

bonsoir
j'ai le meme probleme pouvez vous m'aider
merci


----------



## torode (2 Mars 2006)

J'utilise différentes configurations Réseau que j'ai créé : DHCP, Free Modem, Wifi...
Dans la config Wifi, Appletalk est activé, mais le menu déroulant reste sur Manuellement, même si je sélectionne Automatique. Si je clique sur le menu déroulant et sélectionne Manuellement, qui est déjà sélectionné, les champs ID de noeud et ID de réseau apparaissent et je peux alors sélectionner Automatique dans le menu déroulant. Je clique ensuite sur Appliquer, ferme les préfs système. MAis quand je les rouvre, Manuellement est de nouveau sélectionné.

Je ne sais pas si c'est cela qui déconnecte mon iBook du réseau Airport, mais en tout cas, ce n'est pas normal.


----------



## Arnault75 (31 Mars 2006)

c'est fred qui a raison: le pb vient souvent du passage en WPA2... et c'est très fréquent sur les forum, un bug de la 10.4.5 visiblement... repasser en WEP 128 avec un nouveau MP corrige le pb a priori...


----------



## AroundTheWorld (31 Mars 2006)

Arnault75 a dit:
			
		

> c'est fred qui a raison: le pb vient souvent du passage en WPA2... et c'est très fréquent sur les forum, un bug de la 10.4.5 visiblement... repasser en WEP 128 avec un nouveau MP corrige le pb a priori...




Oui le probleme vient de 10.4.5 , vous pouvez éffacer même les mots de passe dans  trouseau , session ou systeme , rien ne marche. il y a effectivement beaucoup de sujets  sur le forum Apple actuellment.


----------



## Alain55 (1 Avril 2006)

Même problème ici et comme pour tout ceux qui ont posté, la solution n'est malheureusement pas trouvée. Les raisons indiquées ne sont pas valables car je suis avec ma configuration G5 en 10.4.5 depuis le début.
Je cogite dur pour apporter ma contribution...
Peut-être que de configurer le réseau avec une connection Ethernet à la borne wifi sur le mac qui utilise le réseau permettrait de retrouver la connection automatique
Ou autre piste : réinitialiser tout de zéro, avec reset de la borne en plus de mon idée N°1
Ou encore zapper la pram ( en fait je n'ai perdu la connection automatique qu'à partir du moment où j'ai zappé la PRAM et resetté la borne)

Autre idée, la connection ne se fait pas quand on a des logiciels de tierces parties qui tentent de se connecter avant que la connection ne soit établie. Au boot par exemple. Je pense à EarthDesk

Edité quelques heures après: Relancer la mise à jour du Firmware ci dessous
AirPort Extreme Firmware Update 5.7 pour Mac OS X
m'a permis de résoudre le problème. en tout cas dans le cas d'une securité WEP (obligatoire pour le LiveDrive ce me semble)

_Modérateurs: à placer dans un fil plus approprié ?_


----------



## Claude number X (1 Avril 2006)

Pareil ici, sur ma borne airport extreme perso, avec un Ti (802.11b), je dois toujours sélectionner le réseau manuellement. Mais la sélection auto fonctionne au boulot avec le même type de borne (en sortie de veille ou au démarrage)

Le problème date au moins de la 10.4.3. J'attends toujours les versions X.X.3 avant les MàJ majeure, d'habitude ca suffit pour éviter ce genre de tracas  
Mon iMac G4(802.11g) (encore sous X.3.9) reconnaît toujours parfaitement mon réseau à la maison.
L'iMac G3 (802.11b) de mon fils (sous X.4.?) connaît le même soucis que le Ti
Ma borne Airport est configurée en WEP 128 bits (PPPoE chez Wanadoo) et je me rappelle bien d'une session de trifouillage AirPort admin, qui coïncide avec le début de mes soucis, ça a fonctionné pendant quelques jours avant.
Au boulot, on est Freenaute, je sais plus quelle clef sur la borne... mais j'ai laissé le réseau ouvert, ça doit être une config bien basique
Ca me semblait tellement évident que c'était un bug de X.4 que j'attendais, résigné, la MàJ salvatrice tout seul dans mon coin.
Merci pour le topic les amis, je me sens moins seul  

OK c'est pas grand chose de sélectionner un réseau dans un menu déroulant mais si j'ai un Mac, c'est que je suis un fainéant de l'informatique 

Et pour tous les chanceux qui ne connaissent pas ce bug bien pénible, évitez d'aller trifouiller vos routeurs dans la mesure du possible


----------

